# Well its Official!!



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

I am now part of the 100,000 mile club. Never thought I would get here. Boost anyone?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Now's the perfect time for boost :thumbup: 


I just rolled over 103k the other day myself, welcome to the club.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

wildmane said:


> Now's the perfect time for boost :thumbup:
> 
> 
> I just rolled over 103k the other day myself, welcome to the club.



Yeah I just wish it was less ya know.. LOL.. but it is a 99 so i can't bitch to much.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

my girlfriends 98 is at 135k...and mine is at 200k! booyah!


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

my 95 is still at 95k... damn you guys must drive far to work or something.


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

My 99 is at 138k
at 104k i put in S4's

at 110k i dynoed 153whp
if you took care of it now is the time to mod it


----------



## davenjes (Jul 30, 2004)

My '97 has 153+k. Love the reliability!


----------



## TooDLeZ (Apr 28, 2005)

MY 99 HAS 64 K


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

TooDLeZ said:


> MY 99 HAS 64 K



Must be nice... Damn..,. Yeah I drive 40miles every day round trip to work


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

im about to roll 148k soon. i got the car less than a year ago with 126k 
on a second note, im about to roll 150k  good sh.t!!!!!


----------



## TooDLeZ (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah i just got it about 3 mo. ago. But i drive about 45 miles to work everyday. oh thats one way so i drive 90 a day


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

And I run the biatch at the road course every chance I can get.
since I bought the car with 150k, it's probably had 5,000 miles put on it at the track alone.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

*I walk to work*, my 98 has 70k now. I travel almost every weekend.


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

I drive to school, to work and to my girlfriend's house everyday, my 94 only has 60k.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

my 99 is about to turn over to 50k


----------



## jenns240 (May 17, 2004)

my 97 just hit 52k


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

My 97 is at 138,000...I only drive 8 miles one way to work, but L.A. is a big place


----------



## TS782 (Jul 23, 2004)

Mine's a 96 and has 143,000.


----------

